# Bees headed for Cali



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

:thumbsup: Loooooking *good *Greg :thumbsup:

Glad to see you got them loaded on the computer now we will bee waiting for more :waiting:


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

thanks HM! took me awhile to load all my pics. im not the smartest when it comes to computers


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Impressive. Loading in florida?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Come on Greg they aren't boxes of honey you can go 6! BTW nice looking load


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

WOW!!!

Great looking load. Please keep the pictures coming.:applause:

Brooklyn


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

we are loading this in Texas. our hives come back pretty heavy so we only put 600 on a load.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Hey Greg...is that Stacy's truck that is hauling for you? Again...those are the nicest, cleanest bee hives I have seen. You sure there are bees in them?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Just got back from loading our last load out of east Texas, should have taken a picture it looked more like the north pole than that nice sunny picture of yours


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Bees sitting in California*

Jim Lyon no your hives don't look like that; they have bees coming out the front!

Gregs probably will too once they get out here.


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

All White Boxes!!!!!
Shame on you guys!!!!
Put a little color in you life!!!!
I just came from the warehouse & I was thinking as to when the last time #1 son painted every thing white as I was a looking over all the new supers he had sitting there to put some color to!


----------

